# Biken La Palma



## Julian_175 (5. Oktober 2010)

hi,

ich flieg über die Weihnachtsferien nach La Palma und wollte mal fragen wie da so die trails sind. Jemand Erfahrung? Haben in der Zeit einen Mietwagen und daher bin ich am überlegen mein Trek Session 88 fr mitzunehmen. Oder ist das zu fett und lieber dort eins leihen?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2010)

Ist nicht zu fett wenn du das steile Asphaltrampen hochtreten und/oder Trails hochtragen kannst und/oder einen Shuttle hast. Federweg 180+ ist nicht von Nachteil.
Die Kosten für die Mitnahme im Flieger sind gering verglichen mit dem Mieten eines fremden Bikes, an das man sich erst gewöhnen muss. Andererseits sind die Vulkantrails ganz schön kratzig.

SuFu bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (6. Oktober 2010)

In Porto Naos oder in Los Lanos ist jeweils eine Bike-Station. Dort kann man sich an Tour beteiligen oder auch einen Shuttel teilnehmen. Höhepunkt der Rocke Santa Curs Trail.


----------



## steiggeist (6. Oktober 2010)

DER singletrail auf la palma folgt dem 'GR 131' ''krückstock''.
er gliedert sich für den mountainbiker in 3 gustostückchen:

1) roque de los muchachos -> puerto tazacorte
2) pico de la nieve -> reventon -> virgen del pino oder santa cruz
3) refugio de el pinar -> vulkanroute (ev. via piste u. P.R LP 15) -> fuencaliente

die genannten bike stationen führen diese routen.

ein ganz besonderes abenteuer ist ein 'la palma cross' der die 3 höhepunkte am gr 131 verbindet. 
wir sind heuer im april in los llanos gestartet und hier nach 5 tagen wieder angekommen. 
empfehle bergauftaugliches bike.
prädikat: bewustseinserweiternde selbsterfahrung ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=5C812AF62B7DB43D


----------



## fatz (8. Oktober 2010)

steiggeist schrieb:


> 3) refugio de el pinar -> vulkanroute (ev. via piste u. P.R LP 15) -> fuencaliente


vulkanroute ist fuers bike verboten. da darfst erst ab der quelle fahren die schon 
relativ nah bei fuencaliente ist ()den namen hab ich grad vergessen).


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Oktober 2010)

Außerdem heißt das Refugio "El Pilar", dann findet es sich leichter auf der Karte


----------



## camper69 (8. Oktober 2010)

Julian_175 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich flieg über die Weihnachtsferien nach La Palma und wollte mal fragen wie da so die trails sind. Jemand Erfahrung? Haben in der Zeit einen Mietwagen und daher bin ich am überlegen mein Trek Session 88 fr mitzunehmen. Oder ist das zu fett und lieber dort eins leihen?



wenn du Bock auf was geführtes hast, dann kann ich dir jemanden sehr empfehlen...
Sigi Wagner in Los Llanos..ist ein Supertyp, fährt gut und kennt sich sehr gut aus. Er hat seid letztem Jahr auch einen kleinen Bikeshop.

Hier mal ein link:
http://www.magic-bike-lapalma.com/

Empfehle dir allerdings ein All Mountain Bike mitzunehmen. Es kann Downhill schon genial gerockt werden doch sind die Anstiege vorab nicht ohne..

Viel Spaß dann


----------



## rayc (8. Oktober 2010)

Sigi Wagner hat vor er eigene Touren angeboten hat bei den beiden alteingesessenen Bikestationen übergangsweise als Guide gearbeitet und dort erst Strecken kennengelernt. 
Ich finde das doch etwas link.
Aber da soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu bilden.

Seine Unterkunft sieht schön aus und ist ganz nett, wenn man auf Kommune steht und Anschluss sucht.

Jedes mal wenn ich auf La Palma bin, bekomme ich neue Strecken gezeigt oder finde selbst neue. 
la Palma ist immer einen Flug wert, leider wird La Palma nur noch Dienstags angeflogen. Das finde ich sehr schade, dadurch verliert La Palma an Attraktivität.

Ray


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Oktober 2010)

...


----------



## kris. (8. Oktober 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Sigi Wagner hat vor er eigene Touren angeboten hat bei den beiden alteingesessenen Bikestationen übergangsweise als Guide gearbeitet und dort erst Strecken kennengelernt.
> Ich finde das doch etwas link.
> Aber da soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu bilden.



Naja..... wenn man ne Ausbildung macht und sich danach in die Selbstständigkeit wagt ist das auch nicht groß anders. Und von der Kohle die man als Guide bekommt kann man in der Regel nicht leben falls man es nicht nur als Job in den Semster-Ferien macht.


----------



## Teguerite (9. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Naja..... wenn man ne Ausbildung macht und sich danach in die Selbstständigkeit wagt ist das auch nicht groß anders. Und von der Kohle die man als Guide bekommt kann man in der Regel nicht leben falls man es nicht nur als Job in den Semster-Ferien macht.




Ich denke wenn man eine Bike Station leitet, sieht man das etwas anders. Es dauert eine ganze Weile bis diverse angebotene Touren ausgekundschaftet sind, Zeit ist Geld. 

Bei Massa Marittima / Toskana gibt es einen Anbieter, der hat die identischen Touren im Programm, wie eine "alteingesessene" Bikestation nebenan, seltsamer Zufall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2010)

Mit ein bisschen Orientierungssinn (sonst wär man ja kein Guide) hat man so kleine Spots wie La Palma oder Massa Marittima doch schnell durch, grad wenn man die Ortssprache kann und ein paar Locals kennenlernt.

Die Strecken auf La Palma sind ja nicht von dem einen oder anderen Anbieter gebaut. Interessant ist ein Guide dort doch nur für die, die sich nicht selber mit Karte den Weg suchen wollen/können und einen Bikeverleih mit Shuttle bevorzugen. Problem ist nämlich dass man viele Trails grad im Norden nicht so einfach erreicht. 

Dass sich auf La Palma irgendwelche Schwaben gegenseitig wohl nicht grün sind......ich hab bei keinem von denen eine Tour gebucht und fand die trotzdem jeweils alle ganz nett. Jeder wie er mag und mit wem er kann.


----------



## Teguerite (9. Oktober 2010)

Also in Massa ist das ganz sicher nicht so, vor allem wollen die Trails dort immer wieder gepflegt / gerodet werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2010)

Mag sein....wie die das handlen ist mir aber sowas von Brust....da fahr ich eh NIE wieder hin, 1 mio Bremsen...
La Palma ist da schon ne andre Nummer.


----------



## Teguerite (9. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mag sein....wie die das handlen ist mir aber sowas von Brust....da fahr ich eh NIE wieder hin, 1 mio Bremsen...
> La Palma ist da schon ne andre Nummer.



Ich mag die Biester auch gar nicht, sind mir aber keine begegnet als ich da unten war. Scheint wohl abhängig von der Jahreszeit zu sein. (ich war da nicht im Winter).


----------



## camper69 (10. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen Orientierungssinn (sonst wär man ja kein Guide) hat man so kleine Spots wie La Palma oder Massa Marittima doch schnell durch, grad wenn man die Ortssprache kann und ein paar Locals kennenlernt.
> 
> Die Strecken auf La Palma sind ja nicht von dem einen oder anderen Anbieter gebaut. Interessant ist ein Guide dort doch nur für die, die sich nicht selber mit Karte den Weg suchen wollen/können und einen Bikeverleih mit Shuttle bevorzugen. Problem ist nämlich dass man viele Trails grad im Norden nicht so einfach erreicht.
> 
> Dass sich auf La Palma irgendwelche Schwaben gegenseitig wohl nicht grün sind......ich hab bei keinem von denen eine Tour gebucht und fand die trotzdem jeweils alle ganz nett. Jeder wie er mag und mit wem er kann.



da gebe ich dir insgesamt Recht...bin mit openmaps auch firm...doch sind einige geniale Trails doch so versteckt auf La Palma, dass es für mich doch Sinn macht gelgentlich auf einen Guide ( Sigi Wagner ) zurück zu greifen


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Oktober 2010)

camper69 schrieb:


> da gebe ich dir insgesamt Recht...bin mit openmaps auch firm...doch sind einige geniale Trails doch so versteckt auf La Palma, dass es für mich doch Sinn macht gelgentlich auf einen Guide ( Sigi Wagner ) zurück zu greifen




Hach ja......(muss ich noch bewältigen, thx @schotti! -nx. mal!):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (10. Oktober 2010)

Huch was ist das denn - wird da etwa Sigi Wagner von einem Berliner Freireiter geguided  ?
Übrigens ist _dieser_ Abschnitt bei niemand im Programm, auch nicht bei den Freeridern aus Puerto Naos.

Und nochwas:



rayc schrieb:


> Sigi Wagner hat ... Ich finde das doch etwas link.
> ...
> Aber da soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu bilden.



Gute Idee, das mit der eigenen Meinung. Ich denke mal, es gibt da ganz schön viele Versionen von der Geschichte, je nachdem, wen man so frägt.


----------



## cybal (23. Oktober 2010)

hallo, fliegen vielleicht im januar nach la palma. hat jemand einen tipp für ein nettes apartment oder b&b in puerto naos? eventuell mit link. 

wäre super.. danke


----------



## rmvertex (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
frag mal bei Ottes und Chris nach, die können dir bestimmt etwas vermitteln.

http://www.bike-station.de/kontakt.htm


Gruß Stefan


----------



## RedOrbiter (23. Oktober 2010)

Umrundung Caldera taburiente auf La Palma

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## noco (23. Oktober 2010)

La Palma/Puerto Naos 9.Nov. - 16.Nov. 2010
Jemand interessiert?
Hab ein Flug incl. App. Ticket von München aus übrig. 
Kostet  600,- und auf Wunsch kann noch ein "Bikepaket" vor Ort bei 
http://www.atlantic-cycling.de/inde...erview/la-palma-hardrock-downhill-woche?vid=6 
genommen werden.
Hab für 2 Leute gebucht, aber fahr jetzt alleine hin - Murphys Law halt....

Btw.
Pro Sigi 

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## tuxbit (25. Oktober 2010)

versuch es mal bei Sigi im http://www.el-porvenir.info/ bzw. http://www.magic-bike-lapalma.com/ .
Keine Ahnung ob Du schon eine Unterkunft hast und welche Ansprüche Du an diese stellst, mir hat es im El-Porvenir richtig gut gefallen und dies schon zweimal.
Sigi ist selbst ein sehr ambitionierter Biker, der sich traumhaft auf der Insel auskennt.

 Kleiner Tipp, meide Bikes´n´fun in Los Llanos, scheiß Räder, arogante Guides.


Gruß
Tuxbit


----------



## bikenfun (25. Oktober 2010)

Jedes mal wenn ich auf La Palma bin, bekomme ich neue Strecken gezeigt oder finde selbst neue.
la Palma ist immer einen Flug wert, leider wird La Palma nur noch Dienstags angeflogen. Das finde ich sehr schade, dadurch verliert La Palma an Attraktivität.
Ray 

Hallo Ray,
Airberlin hat einige neue Flieger und Tage vor Kurzem neu eingesetzt.Wenn Du Dienstags schreibst,das sind das Flieger aus deiner Nähe,aber wir haben natürlich mehr Anreisetage.
Montags/Dienstags/Mittwochs/Freitags/Samstags und täglich über Madrid,und einige Tage der Woche über Teneriffa.
Liebe Grüße aus La Palma,Claudia,Bike`n`Fun


----------



## rayc (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Claudia,
Ja richtig, mir ging es um den Flughafen Frankfurt.
Aber es trifft auch Stuttgart und andere Flughäfen.

Condor hat bundesweit die Flüge Richtung La Palma zusammen gstriechen. 

Das Air Berlin ab Frankfurt am Freitag fliegt ist neu.
Immerhin, dadurch bessert sich die Lage.
Mit Air Berlin (Fahrradmitnahme) habe ich bisher keine Erfahrung gesammelt.

Bis vor einen Jahr ist Condor ab Frankfurt nach La Palma am Dienstag, Freitag und am Sonntag geflogen.
Der Sonntag-Flug (immer ausgebucht) wurde bereits letzten Winter zu meinen Ärger gestriechen. Wäre gerne 2 Tage länger geblieben.

Ich werde März 2011 wohl nach Gran Canaria fliegen und hoffen das sich Condor bis 2012 wieder besinnt.

Aber erst einmal mache ich ab Freitag die Sierra Nevada/Granada unsicher.

Ray


----------



## Gonzo1 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Tuxbit!

Mit Aussagen wie

..." Kleiner Tipp, meide Bikes´n´fun in Los Llanos, scheiß Räder, arogante Guides."

würde ich an Deiner Stelle doch vorsichtiger umgehen. Das ist nicht nur total polemisch, sondern auch geschäftsschädigend!

Wenn Du dich im Shop von denen oder auf einer Tour so benommen hast wie hier im Forum wundert es mich nicht, wenn Du einen Spruch zu hören bekommen hast. Es schallt halt immer so raus wie man reinruft - wenn Du verstehst was ich meine...

Im übrigen bin ich mit Bike&Fun selber schon zigfach gefahren und kann diese Meinung nun überhaupt nicht teilen. Die Bike-Modelle im Winter 2010 war nagelneu, habe Touren mit Siegmund, Daniel und Lili gemacht und die waren nicht nur nett und kompetent, sondern supernett ;-)

Insofern sagt Du in meinen Augen schlichtweg die Unwahrheit - oder Du meinst eine andere Station? ;-)

Gonzo


----------



## Gonzo1 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallot Tutbix!

Mit Aussagen wie..

..."Kleiner Tipp, meide Bikes´n´fun in Los Llanos, scheiß Räder, arogante Guides."

wäre ich an Deiner Stelle doch etwas vorsichtiger, denn das ist nicht nur polemisch, sondern geschäftsschädigend.

Wenn Du Dich bei denen im Shop oder auf einer Tour so benommen hast wie hier im Forum wundert es mich nicht, dass Du dann vielleicht einen Spruch bekommen hast. Es schallt halt immer so raus wie man reinruft - wenn Du verstehst was ich meine...

Im übrigen bin ich schon selber zigfach mit Bike&Fun unterwegs gewesen. Die Räder im Winter 2010 waren nagelneu und die Guides, egal ob Siegmund, Daniel oder Lili, alle supernett und komptent.

Insofern sagst Du wohl einfach die Unwahrheit - oder Du meinst eine andere Bikestation... ;-)

Gonzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. Oktober 2010)

na ich hab bike n fun auch etwas schraeg in erinnerung. hab nur nach ein paar tipps gefragt 
und definitv falsche angaben bekommen. wenn mir gesagt worden waere, dass sie 
tourentipps als firmengeheimnis betrachten und nix sagen haett ich das ja verstanden, aber so...

die leut von der anderen bikestation unten in puerto naos, waren da um einiges hilfreicher und
freundlicher.
gefahren bin ich uebrigens weder mit den einen noch den anderen.


----------



## bunkerjunkie (4. November 2010)

Hat jemand GPS Daten von den schönsten Touren auf La Palma?


----------



## fatz (5. November 2010)

da www.gpsies.com und da www.gps-tour.info schon geschaut?
ansonsten such mal hier nach meinem urlaubsbericht von vor 3 jahren. der sollte dir auch 
ohne gps weiterhelfen.


----------



## bunkerjunkie (5. November 2010)

Bei GPS-tour-info habe ich schon geforscht. Es sind aber kaum Bewertungen dabei. Ist schon mal jemand diese Touren nachgefahren? Welche Trails sind die Highlights?


----------



## fatz (5. November 2010)

fuer was meinst schreib ich mir die finger ab? schau dir halt erstmal mein altes 
geschreibsel an. das langt dir allemal fuer eine woche.
suchen musst schon selber. oder meinst ich posts extra fuer dich nochmal?


----------



## bunkerjunkie (5. November 2010)

So eine Liste mit den Top 5 Touren und dazugehörigen GPS-Daten wäre schon toll gewesen. Dann wühle ich eben weiter in den Foren. Trotzdem, Danke für Deine Mühen!


----------



## fatz (5. November 2010)

bunkerjunkie schrieb:


> So eine Liste mit den Top 5 Touren und dazugehörigen GPS-Daten wäre schon toll gewesen.


oh mann  gibt's doch schon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300022&page=2
post #57....


----------



## bunkerjunkie (15. November 2010)

Würdest Du trotzdem empfehlen die Bikeguide zu kaufen, oder geht's auch ohne?


----------



## kroun (15. November 2010)

laut medienberichten ist da nicht grad die hölle los am abend... nicht dass ich voll die partysau bin aber grad um 7 uhr will ich nicht ins bett mit an kamillentee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahrensb (15. November 2010)

tuxbit schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, meide Bikes´n´fun in Los Llanos, scheiß Räder, arogante Guides.



Arrogante Guides? Haben die festgestellt, dass du den Berg nicht wieder runterkommst und dir daher davon abgeraten mitzufahren? 

Also im März war ich schon bei denen. Super lockere Atmosphäre und die Bergamont Bomber sind sicher nicht die leichtesten Räder, aber funktionell einwandfrei und super gewartet. 
Jetzt im Nov schon wieder auf La Palma mit dem eigenem Rad. Neue Guides, aber immer identische Atmosphäre und dann kan eben mal genau der Spruch zu einem meiner Freunde: Dass sein Fahrkönnen am Grenzbereich zu den Anforderungen des Weges liegen würde. 
Ich finde das aber nicht arrogant, sondern verantwortungsvoll und auch nützlich. 

Gruß aus Paris,
Björn


----------



## ahrensb (15. November 2010)

kroun schrieb:


> laut medienberichten ist da nicht grad die hölle los am abend... nicht dass ich voll die partysau bin aber grad um 7 uhr will ich nicht ins bett mit an kamillentee



Wir waren in Llos Lanos und es ist da nicht der Knaller was die Abendaktivitäten angeht. Allerdings kann man da auch locker bis in den späten und sehr späten Abend ein paar oder auch nen paar zuviele Mojitos verhaften. 
Das war letzten Donnerstag, der Kater ist schon wieder weg...


----------



## ahrensb (15. November 2010)

Julian_175 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich flieg über die Weihnachtsferien nach La Palma und wollte mal fragen wie da so die trails sind. Jemand Erfahrung? Haben in der Zeit einen Mietwagen und daher bin ich am überlegen mein Trek Session 88 fr mitzunehmen. Oder ist das zu fett und lieber dort eins leihen?



Moin!

Je nachdem wo du dich da einquartierst, musst immer ordentlich den Berg hoch. Wir sind so im Schnitt bis 1300hm hoch und dann runter. Da ich aber nur nen 12kg Rad habe, war das mal kein Problem zu treten. 

Strecken sind der Knaller. Solch eine Art von Wegen kenne ich aus den Alpen und meiner Heimat nicht. Aber wie CXFAHRER schon meinte: Stürze haben meist mehr als nur Kratzer zur Folge. Das Vulkangestein ist echt Schmirgelpapier.

Alleine shutteln macht ja eh keinen Sinn. Daher bei den Bikestationen anschliessen. Denke die haben das alle drauf und soviel kostet es (Wenn man die zusätzliche Sicherheit und den gesteigerten Fahrspass die Tour nicht selber zu suchen und eine Linie nachfahren zu können mitrechnet) dann aucht nicht. 

Gruß aus Paris,
Björn


----------



## fatz (15. November 2010)

bunkerjunkie schrieb:


> Würdest Du trotzdem empfehlen die Bikeguide zu kaufen, oder geht's auch ohne?



hm! wenn du eine woche hinfaehrst und dir vorher mit meinem bericht auf der karte 
raussuchst wo's langgeht kommst auch ohne aus. fuer zwei wochen wird's knapp.
da brauchst dann mehr. fuehrer oder gpstracks...
der fuehrer ist nicht gut, aber er ist leider der beste, den es meines wissens gibt.
aber er taugt halt nur als anhalt. karte schmoekern und trailvarianten suchen ist muss.
den kahlfuss-fuehrer kannst komplett vergessen.

edit: im zweifel kriegst den fuehrer auch in los llanos


----------



## Monsterwade (15. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> oh mann  gibt's doch schon:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300022&page=2
> post #57....



Hi fatz,

ich bewundere Deine Ausdauer: Über La Palma gibt es einen sehr informativen 
Thread hier im Forum, indem Du und viele andere schon alle hier gestellten 
Fragen beantwortet habt. Die Suchfunktion hilft weiter.

Leider dieses Weihnachten nicht auf LP
Monster

P.S. Auch auf www.alpcross.de gibts Infos über LP.


----------



## UncleHo (15. November 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Leider dieses Weihnachten nicht auf LP



Leider auch nicht, zu Weihnachten 
Hock hier gerade im Benchijigua Express auf dem Weg dorthin...
Hat hier eigentlich schon mal jemand über sein Notebook gereihert?:kotz:
Ich brauch wieder festen Boden unter den Stollen!
Oh Gott, die vor mir reihert auch gleich...
Na da geh ich jetzt ein Bierchen trinken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. November 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Leider auch nicht, zu Weihnachten
> Hock hier gerade im *Benchijigua Express* auf dem Weg dorthin...
> Hat hier eigentlich schon mal jemand über sein Notebook gereihert?:kotz:
> Ich brauch wieder festen Boden unter den Stollen!
> ...



Schickes Boot! 


Sind denn solche Wellen


----------



## UncleHo (15. November 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schickes Boot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach dem 2. Bier geht's...


----------



## fatz (16. November 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> ich bewundere Deine Ausdauer


danke. ich manchmal auch.


> Die Suchfunktion hilft weiter.


wasndasschonwieder???


----------



## rayc (16. November 2010)

ahrensb schrieb:


> Wir waren in Llos Lanos und es ist da nicht der Knaller was die Abendaktivitäten angeht. Allerdings kann man da auch locker bis in den späten und sehr späten Abend ein paar oder auch nen paar zuviele Mojitos verhaften.
> Das war letzten Donnerstag, der Kater ist schon wieder weg...



tja der Ballermann ist es halt nicht.
Und auch nicht Südtirol/Österreich, wo der Schwerpunkt ebenfalls auf Apreski/bike liegt. 
Wer auf Apresbike wert legt, ist auf Teneriffa oder Gran Canaria besser aufgehoben.

Björn ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spass auf La Palma.
Hat Chris wieder einen Roadgap hingelegt? 

Bin gerade zurück aus der Sierra Nevada/Granada 
Die Barrancos sind tiefgründig. Die Spitzkehrenabfahrt "Risk to Life" zum River Dilar (600 Hm) ist ähnlich Nervenaufreibend wie die Abfahrt nach Puerto Tasacorte. Weniger tolle Ausblicke aber dafür ein verblockiger Trail.
Im Frühjahr geht es dann wohl nach Gran Canaria.

Ray


----------



## Hitecdriver (16. November 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Leider auch nicht, zu Weihnachten
> Hock hier gerade im Benchijigua Express auf dem Weg dorthin...
> Hat hier eigentlich schon mal jemand über sein Notebook gereihert?:kotz:
> Ich brauch wieder festen Boden unter den Stollen!
> ...



kenn ich 
Wurden von La Palma mit der Fähre nach TFS ausgefahren, nachts bei schwerem Seegang...  war sehr unentspannt...


----------



## bunkerjunkie (18. November 2010)

Hi Fatz!

Danke für die konkreten Info's! Auch wenn Monsterwade dafür kein Verständnis hat. Aber seitenlanges Durchlesen von nichtsagendem Gesabber kann machmal ganz schön nerven.
Werd wohl das Büchlein kaufen und dazu eine ordentliche Karte.


----------



## fatz (18. November 2010)

bunkerjunkie schrieb:


> Danke für die konkreten Info's!


nix zu danken.


> Auch wenn Monsterwade dafür kein Verständnis hat.


der hat nur kein verstaendnis dafuer, das die leut die sufu nicht benutzen. die frage
kommt halt alle paar monate wieder....


> Aber seitenlanges Durchlesen von nichtsagendem Gesabber kann machmal ganz schön nerven.


das ist halt internet. aber so lang ist der thread nun auch ned.
waere obriges nett wenn wer in obigen thread auch was im stil meines berichts schreiben wuerde.
dann waer der fuehrer bald ueberfluessig.


> Werd wohl das Büchlein kaufen und dazu eine ordentliche Karte.


nimm die freytag und bernd, da sind die wanderwege gleich mit ihrer markierungsfarbe 
drin.


----------



## YoKris (19. November 2010)

tuxbit schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, meide Bikes´n´fun in Los Llanos, scheiß Räder, arogante Guides.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Tuxbit



Lange nicht mehr so einen Bullshit gelesen! 

Wir waren dieses Jahr 2x auf La Palma - und beide mal auch bei Bike'n'Fun. 

Die Bikestation ist absolut zu empfehlen!  

Haben die längste und daher größte Erfahrung auf der Insel, da Sigmund und Claudia als erste eine Bikestation auf La Palma eröffnet haben. Die Bikes von Bergamont sind in Top-Zustand und werden jedes Jahr größtenteils ausgetauscht. Alle Jungs und Mädels von Bike'n'Fun sind super symphatisch, nett, fachkundig und extrem hilfsbereit! Weiter so!

//yokris


----------



## fatz (19. November 2010)

hilfsbereit waren sie bei mir definitiv nicht und schmarrn hat mir die claudia auch erzaehlt. also plapper
hier keinen mist.


----------



## on any sunday (19. November 2010)

Vielleicht lag es an deinem einnehmenden Wesen, das du bei Rad und Spaß nicht nach deinen Bedürfnissen bedient wurdest, scheint ja ein traumatisches Erlebnis gewesen zu sein. Ist aber kein Grund, Leute mit guten Erfahrungen als mistplappernd zu bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YoKris (19. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> hilfsbereit waren sie bei mir definitiv nicht und schmarrn hat mir die claudia auch erzaehlt. also plapper
> hier keinen mist.



Ist fatz nicht die Abkürzung für Mist plappern? Das spuckt zumindest di SuFu aus! 

Nein, mal im Ernst. Deine Meinung/Eindruck ist kein Gesetz, sondern nicht mehr und nicht weniger als der subjektive Empfinden eines einzigen Individuums. Es sei denn du bist Gott! Von daher solltest du dir mal Gedanken machen, ob es nicht angebracht ist auch andere Meinungen/Eindrücken zu akzeptieren!


----------



## fatz (19. November 2010)

dann les doch mal deinen post n bischen weiter oben....

soviel zum thema andere meinungen.


@sunday
ja, ich bin was b&f betrifft ziemlich angepisst.


----------



## YoKris (19. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> dann les doch mal deinen post n bischen weiter oben....
> 
> soviel zum thema andere meinungen.



Komm, lass es sein.  Anscheinend fehlt dir schlicht und einfach das nötige bisschen I...enz.


----------



## fatz (20. November 2010)

danke, dass du mir das sagst. waer ich selber nie draufgekommen


----------



## blacksurf (20. November 2010)

Jungs, was geht den hier ab?
Postet lieber gute fundierte Infos über la Palma, ich will da Ende Dezember hin, anstatt euch gegenseitig eure subjektiven Vorzüge von dieser oder jener Bikestation ins Gesicht zu schleudern. Es sind ja nun mal 3 da für jede Zielgruppe sollte was dabei sein und jeder kann sich sein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## Monsterwade (21. November 2010)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Postet lieber gute fundierte Infos über la Palma.



Wie wär´s damit:



und viele mehr!


----------



## noco (24. November 2010)

Komme grade zurückgekommen!
Ganz aktuell:
http://www.steffimarth.com/steffi_marth/home/Eintrage/2010/11/20_La_Palma_die_Erste.html


----------



## clemson (24. November 2010)

noco schrieb:


> Komme grade zurückgekommen!
> Ganz aktuell:
> http://www.steffimarth.com/steffi_marth/home/Eintrage/2010/11/20_La_Palma_die_Erste.html



soso haste dich mit der Steffi amüsiert auf den Trails


----------



## blacksurf (24. November 2010)

noco schrieb:


> Komme grade zurückgekommen!
> Ganz aktuell:
> http://www.steffimarth.com/steffi_marth/home/Eintrage/2010/11/20_La_Palma_die_Erste.html



schaut vielversprechend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuxbit (26. November 2010)

@rayc 
  Du unterstellst hier Sigi unterschwellig, er hätte die Streckenkenntnisse geklaut, der Typ lebt meines Wissens mehr als 10 Jahre auf La Palma und macht in seiner Freizeit fast nichts anderes als biken. Könnte also auch sein, dass bike´n´fun von seinen Kenntnissen profitiert hat. Dies wird keiner von uns richtig beurteilen können.

  @gonzo1
  Woher kannst Du beurteilen ob ich hier die Unwahrheit sage. Mein Tipp beruht auf  Erfahrungen die ich mit beiden Stationen gemacht habe. Wenn ich mir aussuchen kann, ob ich mit max. 4-6 Leuten oder mit einer Horde von geschätzten 20 Leuten die Insel und die Trails erkunden muss, dann bevorzuge ich ehrlich gesagt die Kleine Variante.

  Wenn Du auf solche Bettenburgen wie in Puerto Naos oder Fuencaliente stehst, bitte, meine Welt ist dies nicht. Da bin ich lieber im Porvenir, in der Kommune mit gesellschaftlichem Anschluss und muss mich nicht mit nervigen Pauschaltouris rumärgern.

  @ahrensb
  Du hast keine Ahnung wie gut oder schlecht ich einen Berg runterkommen, erfahrungsgemäß komme ich einen Berg besser runter als rauf. Auch von Sigi bin ich drauf hingewiesen worden, mal die eine oder andere Abfahrt nicht zu fahren. Was die Qualität der Leihräder angeht, die Bikes von Nicolai sind wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben und werden jährlich getauscht.


Letztendlich muss sich jeder seine Sparte suchen, es geht um Erfahrungsaustausch. Ich habe meine Erfahrungen gemacht und ihr die euren.


Tuxbit


----------



## re lax (28. November 2010)

steiggeist schrieb:


> DER singletrail auf la palma folgt dem 'GR 131' ''krückstock''.
> er gliedert sich für den mountainbiker in 3 gustostückchen:
> 
> 2) pico de la nieve -> reventon -> virgen del pino oder santa cruz
> ...



Ich dachte die Vulkanroute wäre verboten, Bikestationen haben Sondergenehmigung?
Wenn man Sie fahren will , dann also mit den Bikestationen als Tour?


----------



## clemson (28. November 2010)

noco schrieb:


> Komme grade zurückgekommen!
> Ganz aktuell:
> http://www.steffimarth.com/steffi_marth/home/Eintrage/2010/11/20_La_Palma_die_Erste.html



Steffi Marth La Palma die 2te
http://www.facebook.com/TrekGravityGirls#!/notes/trek-gravity-girls/steffi-marth-la-palma-klappe-die-zweite/484162115488


----------



## fatz (28. November 2010)

re lax schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Vulkanroute wäre verboten, Bikestationen haben Sondergenehmigung?
> Wenn man Sie fahren will , dann also mit den Bikestationen als Tour?


vor drei jahren ging zwischen le pilar und der quelle oberhalb von fuencaliente, von der ich
mir den namen einfach nicht merken kann, auch mit bikestation nix. haette mir die dame
in puerto naos gesagt, weil ich mit ihr genau darueber gesprochen hab. wenn sich das 
nicht mittlerweile geaendert hat....


----------



## rayc (28. November 2010)

fatz, deine Infos sind richtig und immer noch aktuell.

man darf diese Route nur zu Fuss gehen.
Ich habe mir ein Video einer Wanderung dieser Route angeschaut.
Naja, lohnt nicht mit den Bike.
Die Route sieht techn. sehr leicht aus, da kann der Reiz nicht liegen.
Evt. der Blick in die Vulkane?

Ray


----------



## fatz (29. November 2010)

keine ahnung warum die leuts da so scharf drauf sind....
was scheint's geht ist mal quer drueber, wenn man oben schiebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## re lax (29. November 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> fatz, deine Infos sind richtig und immer noch aktuell.
> 
> man darf diese Route nur zu Fuss gehen.
> 
> Ray



Erstmal Danke für die Infos, vielleicht dann den LP15 rauf und ab da hoffentlich erlaubt den GR131.



rayc schrieb:


> Die Route sieht techn. sehr leicht aus, da kann der Reiz nicht liegen.
> Evt. der Blick in die Vulkane?
> 
> Ray


   Es dürfen ja auch mal nicht verblockte Trails sein, angeblich gibts hiernach http://holytrail.blogspot.com/2007/06/es-lapalma-los-canarios-roundtrip-on.html sandige Flowtrails,  +Aussicht, und einmalige Landschaft .... ,   müsste sich lohnen.


----------



## fatz (29. November 2010)

re lax schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die Infos, vielleicht dann den LP15 rauf und ab da hoffentlich erlaubt den GR131.


hab grad keine karte mit den wegnummern da. die quelle heisst fuente el pinar. ab da 
suedwaerts ist angeblich erlaubt.
edit:


> Es dürfen ja auch mal nicht verblockte Trails sein, angeblich gibts hiernach http://holytrail.blogspot.com/2007/06/es-lapalma-los-canarios-roundtrip-on.html sandige Flowtrails,  +Aussicht, und einmalige Landschaft .... ,   müsste sich lohnen.


nochmal edit: nach der downhillbeschreibung ist er definitv da wo's verboten ist.


----------



## steiggeist (29. November 2010)

*a propos:         * flow trail & la palma & winter & vulcane ...
( fall's es jemand noch nicht kennt ;-),   )

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt_hUTYDD2Q&hd=1"]YouTube        - 2010-04-22...26 la palma unshuttled[/nomedia]

sonst bitte ignorieren ...


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (30. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Werde im Januar zum ersten mal in La Palma sein. 
Dachte mir für den Anfang mach ich mal eine geführte Singletrailwoche mit bikenfun.

Das hat am besten in meine Urlaubsplanung gepasst.

Jetzt bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher welches bike ich mitnehmen soll.

Zur Auswahl steht was eher All Mountain mässiges mit 160mm Federweg oder ein Enduro mit 180/190 und Stahlfeder.

Was würdet Ihr mir raten ?
Wie ist das up/downhillverhältnis idR so bei den geführten Touren ?
Will natürlich für den downhillpart gerüstet sein aber wenn der bergaufpart zu extrem ist ... ?

Die Woche wird als Singletrail/Allmountain, anspruchsvoll beschrieben vielleicht hat ja jemand schonmal sowas mitgemacht.


Danke und gruss


----------



## Teguerite (30. November 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Werde im Januar zum ersten mal in La Palma sein.
> Dachte mir für den Anfang mach ich mal eine geführte Singletrailwoche mit bikenfun.
> ...





Wissen die das bei Bikenfun nicht?


----------



## gomes123 (30. November 2010)

ich erwarte deine Fotos!
Es muss sehr schön, besonders auf dem Schnee im Winrer.
Ich mag Schnee!


----------



## kamikater (30. November 2010)

> Ich mag Schnee!



Dann solltest du vielleicht besser nicht nach La Palma fliegen  Dort hast du auch im Winter um die 20 Grad


----------



## UncleHo (30. November 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Werde im Januar zum ersten mal in La Palma sein.
> Dachte mir für den Anfang mach ich mal eine geführte Singletrailwoche mit bikenfun.
> ...



160 sollten reichen denk ich mal. Uphill ist je nach Tour unterschiedlich, es geht halt teilweise ziemlich steile Rampen rauf, auch wenn meistens nicht sehr lang. Downhill hängt ab, wie schnell Du runterbrettern willst, wenn Du es mehr technisch liebst kommst Du mit 160 durchaus aus. Rauf geht es je nach Tour im Schnitt zwischen 800-1000 m, hängt immer davon ab, auf welcher Seite der Insel man unterwegs ist. Im Süden eher weniger Höhenmeter, Richtung Roque eher mehr...


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Dezember 2010)

vergangene Woche mit Sigi von Magic-Bike-LaPalma unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## noco (2. Dezember 2010)

> vergangene Woche mit Sigi von Magic-Bike-LaPalma unterwegs gewesen.


Ha, dann haben wir uns knapp verpasst!

Gruss,
Bernd

Btw - ein 901 in *M* könnt ich vermitteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Dezember 2010)

schade aber es muß Gr. S sein.


----------



## fatz (3. Dezember 2010)

@ML-RIDER
darf man fragen wo das bild ist?


----------



## noco (3. Dezember 2010)

San Antonio?


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @ML-RIDER
> darf man fragen wo das bild ist?


 

im mittleren Teil der Vulkan-Route.


----------



## fatz (3. Dezember 2010)

aha. dachte die waer gesperrt?????


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Dezember 2010)

Die ist auch für Biker gesperrt, da Teil des Nationalparks.

Kenne allerdings mittlerweile genug sogenannte Guides, 
die sich einen Sch**ss um Gebote kümmern. 

Wirst sehen, in nicht allzu ferner Zeit wird Biken auf
ganz LP verboten, nur wegen so ein paar Id***en.


----------



## Gonzo1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Das steht in jedem Bike-Führer, dass das streng verboten ist! Kostet übrigens einen satten vierstelligen Euro-Betrag, wenn der Ranger Dich erwischt.

Ehrlich gesagt kapier ich das nicht: Außer den Tunneln, der Caldera und der Vulkanroute darf man auf La Palma alles fahren. Die Insel ist doch groß genug und bietet Trails satt. Warum also muss man sich dann gerade eine der verbotenen Strecken raussuchen? So toll ist die außerdem auch nicht: überall Sand und Asche und ständig Wanderer (das weiß ich übrigens vom Wandern!).

Und dann auch noch so blöd sein das Foto hier reinzustellen... 

Hat Dich Siggi da wirklich hingeführt?


----------



## re lax (6. Dezember 2010)

Gonzo1 schrieb:


> Das steht in jedem Bike-Führer, dass das streng verboten ist! Kostet übrigens einen satten vierstelligen Euro-Betrag, wenn der Ranger Dich erwischt.



Der Bike-Führer ist von 2007, ständig  fahren irgendwelche Leute da rum, von Strafen hört man nichts. 



Gonzo1 schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch so blöd sein das Foto hier reinzustellen...



Na ja, wenn die Bike Station das gleiche tut....

http://magic-bike-lapalma.com/de/biker-blog/8-vulkanroute-mit-felix-tanja-und-rainer.html


Was ich damit sagen will: eine Bikestation wird sich wohl kaum so was trauen und im Netz verbreiten, wenn das Verbot so streng ist, oder?


----------



## lhampe (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

war vor 3 Jahren da und wir sind mit Guide auch ein kleines Sück auf einer breiten Piste durch die 'Hexenebene' gefahren. Wir wurden damals extra darauf hingewiesen das es auf der Piste ok ist zu biken, aber keinen cm daneben. Da würden die Ranger dann keinen Spaß verstehen. Vielleicht gibt es dort ja eine 'intelligente Interpretation' des Verbots. 

Ansonsten als Tip für La Palma Neulinge. Sehr Pannensichere Reifen kaufen, Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph haben da nichts zu suchen. Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt kann man dort auch mit 80 mm biken. Aber 140 - leichte 180 mm sind besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (6. Dezember 2010)

Gonzo1 schrieb:


> Das steht in jedem Bike-Führer, dass das streng verboten ist! Kostet übrigens einen satten vierstelligen Euro-Betrag, wenn der Ranger Dich erwischt.



Ich würd ja gern mal jemand kennenlernen, der diese Art von Info nicht nur vom Hörensagen kennt.


----------



## Gonzo1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Der Bike-Führer ist von 2007....
Wenn die Bikestation das auch auf Ihre Homepage packt...
... ständig fahren da irgendwelche Leute rum...

usw.

Was sind das nur für unsäglich dümmliche Argumentationen? 

Entweder es ist verboten oder nicht. UND ES IST VERBOTEN!! Punkt. So einfach ist das. Scheiß drauf, wenn es ein Guide tut, es einer auf seine Homepage packt, oder andere Leute es auch tun. Dadurch wird es keinen Deut besser. Im Gegenteil! 

Und die Hexenebene ist nicht die Vulkanroute.

Und es ist so wie Monsterwade schreibt: wegen solcher Idioten müssen sich dann andere Leute irgendwann noch mit ganz anderen Verboten rumschlagen....


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

Was im Gesetz steht (hatte das mal aus dem WWW gekramt in einem der äteren Freds, wo diese Diskussion schon seitenweise durchgekaut wurde) und was Praxis ist, sind sehr zweierlei Dinge. 
Im Grunde ist das Befahren aller nicht fürs Befahren gebauten Wege innerhalb der beiden Nationalparks verboten, und zwar ganz strikt. Strafen nach Ermessen.
Das ist ja sonstwo auf der Welt auch nicht viel anders. 

Die Guides werden schon am besten wissen, was mit den Behörden grad so geht und was nicht.


----------



## Neckarinsel (7. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Dass sich auf La Palma irgendwelche Schwaben gegenseitig wohl nicht grün sind......ich hab bei keinem von denen eine Tour gebucht und fand die trotzdem jeweils alle ganz nett. Jeder wie er mag und mit wem er kann.



ich war mit dem Bikeanbieter in Puerto Naos auf der Insel unterwegs und war sehr zufrieden mit diesem Bikeguide 

www.bike-station.de


----------



## rayc (7. Dezember 2010)

In Nationparks ist Biken leider weltweit verboten.

Auf La Palma sind die Ranger im Vergleich zu Teneriffa noch vergleichsweise locker drauf.

In Teneriffa wird sogar das Befahren der Pisten innnerhalbs des Nationalparks rund um den Teide geahndet.
Das Verhältnis zwischen Rangern und Bike ist mehr als angespannt.

Auf La Palma ist das Verhältnis noch okay.
Es liegt auch an uns das es so bleibt.

Es gibt gewisse Wege am Rande der Vulkanroute dessen Befahrung toleriert wird, wie da die aktuelle Auslegung ist, sollten die Bikestationen wissen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eines der Bikestationen deswegen seine Existenz riskiert.

Ich weis von Fällen, wo bisher tolerierte Strecken den Bikestationen untersagt wurden, und sogar auf das Löschen von Fotos dieser Strecken seitens der Parkverwaltung gefordert wurde.

In wie weit die Bikestationen diese Infos, was wird toleriert, an Selbstfahrer weiter geben ist leider eine andere Sache.

Ray


----------



## ahrensb (7. Dezember 2010)

keep on biking...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> In wie weit die Bikestationen diese Infos, was wird toleriert, an Selbstfahrer weiter geben ist leider eine andere Sache.


in der bikestation in puerto naos hab ich da vor 3 jahren recht offen detailierte infos
gekriegt. zb. dass das queren der vulkanroute toleriert wuerde, man aber am 
besten oben ein paar meter schieben sollte.


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> in der bikestation in puerto naos hab ich da vor 3 jahren recht offen detailierte infos
> gekriegt. zb. dass das queren der vulkanroute toleriert wuerde, man aber am
> besten oben ein paar meter schieben sollte.



Kann ich bestätigen. Wir haben aus Richtung Santa Cruz hochgeschoben
(ist zu steil zum Schieben) und sind dann Richtung Puerto Naos abgefahren mit der www.bike-station.de.


Mehr Infos auf meiner Website:


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Dezember 2010)

habe mit dem Guide meiner Tour noch mal Rücksprache gehalten, ob wir über für Biker gesperrtes Gebiet gefahren sind:  "Ganz klar nein".

Die Tour ging nicht über den Wanderweg G.R. 131 der ja ab El Pilar die Vulkanroute ist, sondern über Nebenwege z.b. unterhalb dem Deseada.

Für mich als La Palma Neuling habe ich das alles in einen Topf geschmissen.

Gut das es so verantwortungsvolle, selbsternannte Sheriffs wie MONSTERWADE & GONZO1 gibt, die einen mit netten Worten auf seine Fehler hinweisen.


----------



## fatz (8. Dezember 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Gut das es so verantwortungsvolle, selbsternannte Sheriffs wie MONSTERWADE & GONZO1 gibt, die einen mit netten Worten auf seine Fehler hinweisen.


falsch wird ned richtig, wenn man's aufm samtkissen praesentiert. und was das
selbsternannt betrifft: solche sachen sind sache von *jedem*. schliesslich wollen
wir *alle* auch in ein paar jahren noch biken koennen.

ausserdem waren die nicht wirklich boese zu dir. also mach dich mal n bissl locker.


----------



## timtim (8. Dezember 2010)

blablabla   bla.........

@ml , du warst leider zwei wochen zu früh .wir sind jetzt auf dem weg bzw. schon dort.
schickes radl  übrigens !  601 ?

bis demnächst 
tim²,

 der sich freut auf nächste woche .da machen wir zu fünft mal schön die vulkanroute platt, selbstverständlich mit  video , damit sich die aufregung auch wirklich mal lohnt.versprochen.............


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2010)

Wer macht den Ranger? 

Viel Spaß allen!


----------



## guhl (8. Dezember 2010)

tuxbit schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, meide Bikes´n´fun in Los Llanos, scheiß Räder, arogante Guides.
> 
> Gruß
> Tuxbit



war grad ne woche auf La Palme bei Bike'n'Fun. 

Räder: Bergamonts in super Zustand. Mag Tuxbit einfach keine Bergamonts?
Guides: Total nett, perfekter Service, von Arroganz keine Spur. 

War eine Super-Woche, im Frühjahr flieg ich definitiv wieder.


----------



## ma.schino (9. Dezember 2010)

guhl schrieb:


> war grad ne woche auf La Palme bei Bike'n'Fun.
> 
> Räder: Bergamonts in super Zustand. Mag Tuxbit einfach keine Bergamonts?
> Guides: Total nett, perfekter Service, von Arroganz keine Spur.
> ...



Vielleicht hatten Tuxbit und bikenfun gerade einen schlechten Tag...

Wie gross war denn eure Gruppe und hast Du einfach ein tourenpaket gebucht oder so eine singletrail- oder sonstige eventwoche ?


----------



## timtim (9. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wer macht den Ranger?
> 
> Viel Spaß allen!




der posten ist vakant , du hattest ja keine zeit


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2010)

Tja - der Trockenbauer will unbedingt anfangen. Da kann ich nicht weg. Und dann der Schneesturm da draussen  ... 
OT Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guhl (9. Dezember 2010)

mtb-fahrtechnik gebucht und wir waren zu dritt. die level-2-touren schwankten zwischen 1 und 6 teilnehmern.


----------



## tobone (3. Januar 2011)

Kennt jemand die bike station la palma? Wie ist die im Vergleich mit magic bike? Touren, Guides, Angebote...


----------



## clemson (3. Januar 2011)

http://www.atlantic-cycling.de/

mein favorit


----------



## tobone (4. Januar 2011)

clemson schrieb:


> http://www.atlantic-cycling.de/
> 
> mein favorit



Hört sich gut an. Aber ich werde wohl nur zeit für ein  paar Tage biken haben.
Keiner Erfahrung mit der bike station?


----------



## schotti65 (10. Januar 2011)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Steinen werfen...

In der aktuellen *Mountain Bike 2/11* findet sich unter der Überschrift *"La Palma Umrundung"* ein mehrseitiger Bericht (plus 4 genaue Tourenbeschreibungen zum Mitnehmen) über eine *Inselumrundung auf dem Wanderweg GR 130*.
Autor des Berichtes ist Ralf Schanze alias @gonzo1 (er hat hier schon postings mit Klarnamen unterschrieben).

Blöd nur, daß der GR 130 laut offizieller Beschilderung für Radfahrer verboten ist.
Hier ein paar Bilder von einer ca. 1x1m großen Hinweistafel am Kiosko in Tijarafe,
die Tafel zeigt eine Übersicht über den kompletten Verlauf und Detailinfos zu der Teilstrecke Sto. Domingo - Tijjarafe:













@gonzo1 hat u.a. in diesem thread diverse Kommentare zum Thema Bikeverbote abgegeben.
Nur mal so exemplarisch (natürlich zu einer Tour von jemand anderem):



Gonzo1 schrieb:


> ...Was sind das nur für unsäglich dümmliche Argumentationen?
> 
> Entweder es ist verboten oder nicht. UND ES IST VERBOTEN!! Punkt. So einfach ist das. Scheiß drauf, wenn es ein Guide tut, es einer auf seine Homepage packt, oder andere Leute es auch tun. Dadurch wird es keinen Deut besser. Im Gegenteil!
> 
> ...wegen solcher Idioten müssen sich dann andere Leute irgendwann noch mit ganz anderen Verboten rumschlagen....



Dazu sagt man wohl Doppelmoral.


Ich selber teile da eher die Meinung von @cx 


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was im Gesetz steht ... und was Praxis ist, sind sehr zweierlei Dinge.  ... Das ist ja sonstwo auf der Welt auch nicht viel anders.



Bzgl. tatsächlicher Strafen hab ich persönlich bisher nur Geschichten aus 2. und 3 Hand. gehört.
(Genauer gesagt nur 1 Geschichte aus 2. Hand - Campingtrail El Pilar Strafe 2stellig -  alles andere Hörensagen)

Schön wäre es...



Gonzo1 schrieb:


> Das steht in jedem Bike-Führer, dass das streng verboten ist! Kostet übrigens einen satten vierstelligen Euro-Betrag, wenn der Ranger Dich erwischt....





schotti65 schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern mal jemand kennenlernen, der diese Art von Info nicht nur vom Hörensagen kennt.



...wenn mal die Leute, die es interessiert und die sich auszukennen scheinen, *seriöse Infos über die gelebte Praxis der Bikeverbote* zusammentragen würden.
Alles andere ist überflüssig.


----------



## noco (10. Januar 2011)

Dann werd`ich morgen den Sachverhalt halt mal vorort überprüfen! 
http://www.magic-bike-lapalma.com/
http://www.el-porvenir.info/

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## bikenfun (11. Januar 2011)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Steinen werfen...
> 
> In der aktuellen *Mountain Bike 2/11* findet sich unter der Überschrift *"La Palma Umrundung"* ein mehrseitiger Bericht (plus 4 genaue Tourenbeschreibungen zum Mitnehmen) über eine *Inselumrundung auf dem Wanderweg GR 130*.
> Autor des Berichtes ist Ralf Schanze alias @gonzo1 (er hat hier schon postings mit Klarnamen unterschrieben).
> ...



Hallo Leute
Ich bin Siegmund Schüler von BIKE`n´FUN La Palma.
Seit 1993 guide ich Touren auf La Palma. Von Anfang an arbeiteten wir mit den Regierungsstellen für Umwelt- und Naturschutz, sowie der für Tourismus zusammen.
Oft haben da die Tourismusleute andere Vorstellungen, als die vom Umwelt- und Naturschutz ;-))
Bis ca. 2001/ 2002 waren noch keine Wanderwege auf La Palma ausgeschildert. Damals hießen die auch noch nicht Singletrails, sondern Camino reales, Königswege, Ziegen- oder Eselswege, und viele davon waren auch schon im Touren- und Trailprogramm von BIKE`n´FUN.
Damals waren auch neben dem Nationalpark Caldera de Taburiente (seit 1954) und dem Biosphärenreservat Los Tilos (seit 1983) wenig Naturschutzgebiete ausgewiesen.
Dann, im November 2002 wurde ganz La Palma zum "Weltbiosphärenreservat La Palma" erklärt, sowie der Naturpark Cumbre Vieja zu einem Gebiet erklärt, das NUR von Fussgängern benutzt werden darf, sowie dort, wo es bereits breite Piste gibt, selbige von Fahrzeugen der Naturschutzbehörde, der Feuerwehr, Rettungsfahrzeuge und den anliegenden Landwirten benutzt werden dürfen. Damals wurden auch schon die ersten dieser Wanderwegweiser mit den Pictogramm "no bikes" aufgestellt. Eines davon im Refugio El Pilar.
2005 wurden wir dann offiziell davon in Kenntnis gesetzt, daß ab sofort die "Ruta de los Volcanes für Bikes, Motorräder, Pferde etc gesperrt ist. Etwas später wurde das auf alle senderos (schmale Wanderpfade/ Singletrails) oberhalb der Ostpiste und Westpiste von unterhalb Refugio El Pilar i n Richtung Fuencaliente ausgedehnt.
Etwa zeitgleich, ca seit Anfang 2000 wurden die alten Camino Reales, Verbindungswege zwischen den Ortschaften, sowie zu Fincas, Bodegas, etc in den Bergen und zu den Häfen restauriert, und zu einem beschilderten Wanderwegenetz verbunden.
Hier gibt es teilweise landschaftlich traumhafte Wege. Allerdings war bereits ein guter Teil der alten Wege schon "neubelegt", und werden nach wie vor als Verbindungswege und zwar für Autos benutzt. Das heißt, das oft die Wanderwege über Strassen verlaufen.
So zum Beispiel folgt auch der GR 130 in einigen Passagen der Inselumrundungsstrasse LP1 und LP2.

Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob auf diesem "Strassen - Wanderweg" nur kein Radfahrer/ Motorradfahrer fahren darf, weil es ja auf dem Schild steht, oder vielleicht auch kein Autofahrer ... aber ist doch eine Strasse ...

Über diese Frage wird auch hier auf La Palma zwischen Gemeinden, Inselregierung, RadClubs (z.B. DH-Club in El Paso, Triatlonclub in Los Llanos) und Tourismusanbietern (z.B. Wir von BIKE`n´FUN, Ekalis in Fuencaliente) diskutiert.
Besonders möchte man den zunehmenden Biketourismus nicht die Tür vor der Nase zuschlagen. Denn wir von BIKE`n´FUN La Palma machen dort in diesen Gremien immer wieder ganz klar, daß ein hoher Prozentsatz unserer Gäste nur! wegen der Singletrails kommen.

Also hat man sich derzeit darauf geeinigt, daß Biken in der Caldera und im Naturpark Cumbre Vieja (die Vulkanrute) für Bikes gesperrt bleibt!!!
Das betrifft den GR131 vom Refugio El Pilar nach Süden, sowie alle Trails oberhalb der beiden Pisten (Ost-, Westseite) nach Fuencaliente.
Dazu gehört auch der Campingtrail (PR LP 14 vom Refugio El Pilar zum Llano de Jable/ Volcan Quemada). Besonders, da sich am Refugio die Ranger langweilen ...
Bisher ist die Gemeinde Fuencaliente Bikern gegenüber recht aufgeschlossen. Deshalb gab es bisher in dieser Region noch keine Probleme/ Bikeverbote auf den dortigen Trails. Das gilt für die bewaldete Zone des GR131!
 Wenn hier im Forum Bilder vom Deseada aus der  Volcan Martin in Draufsicht erscheinen, dann ist das eben derzeit wirklich verbotene Zone. Ein guter Grund für Bikegegner auf La Palma zu härteren Vorgehensweisen gegen Biker zu plädieren.

Scheint unseren Marktbegleitern aber egal zu sein.

Im Klartext: Es gibt einige verbotene Wege!
 Der ganze Rest der Trails/ markierte Wanderwege ist eine Grauzone! Biker werden dort derzeit geduldet, jedoch kann jederzeit der Verbotshammer zuschlagen.
Dazu gehört auch der GR130. Bei dem Ralf Schanze und ich bei unserer Inselumrundung natürlich auch die kritischen Passagen ausgelassen haben!

Also, liebe Biker, die Ihr das hier lest, und nach La Palma zum Biken kommt, und wenn Ihr Trails fahren wollt:

1) Meidet die Ruta de los Volcanes! Es gibt reichlich grandiose Trails für mehrere Wochen!
2) Bleibt innerhalb der markierten Wege, dort wo Ihr Trails fahrt!
3) Vermeidet fette Bremsspuren, die man noch ewig sieht! Bremst keine Treppen kaputt!
4) Seid nett zu den wenigen Wanderern, die man trifft.

Wenn wir Biker in den Bergen möglichst nicht auffallen, dafür aber den Wirten der einheimischen Bars und Restaurantes,, den Hotel- und Appartmentbetreibern, den ortsansässigen Händlern in guter Erinnerung sind, dann wird La Palma noch lang ein Traumrevier für Biker bleiben.

In diesem Sinne
viel Spass beim Trailrocken


----------



## rayc (11. Januar 2011)

Danke Siegmund für deine erklärenden Worte! 
Damit sollte klarer sein, was erlaubt/geduldet ist und was zu Problemen führt.

Ich hoffe alle Bikestationen und Veranstalter können bei diesen Thema an einen Strang ziehen, trotz Konkurrenzsituation.
Für euch geht es um die Existenzgrundlage, für uns als bikende Gäste um die Möglichkeit die Trails und natürlich die wunderschöne Landschaft auf La Palma zu geniessen.

Es wäre gut wenn die "Verbotszonen" auf den Seiten aller Bikestationen auf La Palma kommuniziert werden würden, nicht jeder Biker möchte geführt unterwegs sein.

Grüße 
Ray


----------



## schotti65 (11. Januar 2011)

Das nenn ich mal eine ausführliche Info.
Danke dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Januar 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Aber ich werde wohl nur zeit für ein  paar Tage biken haben.
> Keiner Erfahrung mit der bike station?



Hallo Tobone,

ich war schon öfters in der Bikestation und immer sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist meine letzte La Palma Reise auch schon paar Jahre her. Meist waren wir aber in der absoluten Nebensaison, was zumeist bedeutete, dass wir Ottes sozusagen als Privatguide hatten und somit wirklich superviele und tollte Trials gefahren sind. Die Bikes sind in sehr gutem Zustand (allerdings hatten wir trotzdem unsere eigenen dabei). Wir wurden oft auf Wunsch mit dem Shuttle in El Paso aufgesammelt, weil nicht nicht weit weg davon ein Haus gemietet hatten und es wenig Sinn macht, erst mit dem Auto nach Puerto Naos zu kutschieren, um dann mit dem Shuttle wieder hochzufahren. Nach El Paso sind wir dann gleich mit dem Bike. Ottes ist schon sehr lang auf der Insel und kennt sich super aus. Er erzählt auch viel über Land und Leute und Flora und Fauna.

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall!


----------



## pedale3 (13. Januar 2011)

Besten Dank fr die Infos Siegmund!

dann werden wir uns im März in die Grauzone begeben. Es ist unsere LP Premiere, bin schon gespannt.

Und da ich gerade Touren plane, bez. Cumbre...

"Das betrifft den GR131 vom Refugio El Pilar nach Sden, sowie alle Trails oberhalb der beiden Pisten (Ost-, Westseite) nach Fuencaliente"?

Ist das "Oval" zwischen El Pilar und Fuencaliente komplett tabu, oder gibt es noch Pisten die erlaubt/geduldet sind?

Speziell diese hier:
- LP16
- LP15
- LP17, LP18
- FU110/FU111
- VM125
- EP104/EP105 (El Gallo)

Und wie siehts bei den Trail zur Kste aus, zB Puerto Tazacorte (GR130), Candelaria (12.2)?

Grüße aus dem feuchten Norden!


----------



## rayc (13. Januar 2011)

pedale3 ich habe keine Karte hier mut Wegnummern.
Daher nur grob aus den Gedchtnis:

Oberhalb von Funclaiente darfst du hoch von der Ost- als auch von der Westpiste.
Auf der Ostpiste geht es an einen Picnikplatz los (5 min oder so hoch schieben), die Abfahrt nach Fulcaliente war im Mrz 2010 im blen Zustand. Wegnur. muss ich raus suchen.
-> SLFU110 (siehe http://www.senderosdelapalma.com/pdf/SE.pdf), SLFU 111 nicht!
Die starken Regenfälle und Waldbnde haben den Schwierigkeitsgrad deutlich verschärft. 

Im Norden lohnt und ist erlaubt alles vom Roque runter. 
(Auer der OneTimeJump in die Caldera )
Sprich auch die Abfahrt von Mirador el Time runter nach Puerto de Tazacorte.
Da gibt es zwei mglichkeiten,die lohnen beide: 
GR130 und GR131 
Schaue eher auf die F&B Karte als auf die Kompa-Karte.
Auch die OpenMTBMap fr Garmin lohnt sich.
S-Einstufungen sind teilweise eingearbeitet, manchmal aber zu hoch eingestuft.

Irgendwo gab es fast alle Wanderwege als TRacks, ich muss mal den Link suchen ..

Ray

P.S:
LP16,17,18 sind okay
LP 15 nicht oberhalb der Ost und Westpiste!
VM125 und EP104/105 sind innerhalb des Gebietes welche sSiegmund genannt hat, also Nein!
siehe http://www.senderosdelapalma.com/de/descargas/mapas.php


----------



## rayc (13. Januar 2011)

Gut das ich das Zeug im Web ablege, da finde ich es wenigstens wieder. 

Hier sind die Wanderwege von La PLama zu finden:

http://www.senderosdelapalma.com/
http://www.tourmac.info/de/canarias/lapalma.php

Viel Spass beim Planen

La Palma ist bei mir erst wieder 2012 angesagt, jetzt besuche ich nach 6 Jahren mal wieder Gran Canaria. Wer da Tips hat, kann mir bitte im passenden Thread helfen  ...

Ray


----------



## pedale3 (13. Januar 2011)

Merci Rayc,

die F&B 30.000 hab ich bereits. Sowohl auf Papier als auch fr Pathaway.
Den Link zu den Tracks kannste mir gerne per PN geben.
Die fraglichen Wegnummern begenen mir bei der Tracksuche im WEB immer wieder.
Genau genommen gehrt der LP16 ja in das Oval zwischen Ost- und Westpiste. Der 14er und der 17er nach dem Blick in die Karte anfrsich nicht, der 14er (Trail?) ist gesperrt wie Siegmund schreibt, der 16er (Piste?) scheinbar nicht. 

Als Ost-West Querung der Cumbre kommt wohl nur El Pilar, Reventon (haha), oder ganz weit sdlich aussen herum in Frage. Ist dann halt so, muss man akzeptieren.


----------



## rayc (13. Januar 2011)

LP16 ist eine Piste!
Wird u.a. auch beim Marathon gefahren.

Lies mal wegen LP14 noch mal genau, das ist das obere Stück von El Pilar bis es die Strasse wieder quert.

Schau dir mal die Marathonstrecke an, dann siehst du das ab hier wieder gefahren wird.
Bei der Marathonstrecke (stand 2010) war ein Schiebestück im geschützen Bereich dabei, okay, fahrbar war es sowie so nicht. (Lavafeld).

Dein Schlusssatz trifft es genau auf den Punkt.

Ray
P.S: Link zu den Wanderweg Tracks findest du hier: http://www.senderosdelapalma.com/

einfach mal die Seite genaue ranschauen, dann findest du folgende Liste:
-> http://www.senderosdelapalma.com/de/senderos/senderos_por_isla.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (14. Januar 2011)

...1a das Verzeichnis der Wanderwege.

Und noch ne Frage...

Will bis jetzt mit 2,4er NN/FA Kombi fahren. Gibts auf LP eher wg den Dornen oder wg Durchschlag nen Platten?


----------



## rayc (14. Januar 2011)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage...
> 
> Will bis jetzt mit 2,4er NN/FA Kombi fahren. Gibts auf LP eher wg den Dornen oder wg Durchschlag nen Platten?



ich würde sagen: drittens 
wegen scharfkantigen Lavagestein, ich habe mir schon auf La Palma die Karkasse aufgeschnitten.
Das ist mit ein Grund warum Protektoren auch bei leichten Stürzen enorm viel bringen.
Der Untergrund ist auf La Palma ist sehr abwechsungsreich, abhängig wo du gerade auf der Insel bist.
Es gibt alles von Waldboden, Sand, Lavagestein, Gröll und Fels bis hin zu Kieferzapfen/Kiefernadel bedeckten Böden. 

2.4er ist perfekt, Fat Albert sollte passen.
Grobstollig ist sicherlich vorteilhaft bei den doch immer wieder recht losen Untergrund.
Wie immer ist das Geschmackssache welchen Reifen man bevorzugt.
Ich stehe auf Michelin Wildrock in 57er Breite.
Fahre so wie du in den Alpen fahren würdest, dann passt es.

 Ray


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Januar 2011)

Fatalbert habe ich mir seinerzeit aufgeschlitzt. Conti mit Protection sind ganz gut, denke ich.
Das Profil ist relativ wurst, Hauptsache weiche Mischung vorn (falls es mal regnet) und Durchschlag-und Schlitzresistent.

Das mit dem scharfkantigen Lavagestein kann man nicht oft genug wiederholen, grad zB  durch den Lavastrom San Martin und weiter runter ist es böse verblockt mit glasscherbenartigem Gestein! 
Da mag man ans hinfallen garnicht denken....Protektoren, Handschuhe etc.!!!


----------



## berkel (14. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Fatalbert habe ich mir seinerzeit aufgeschlitzt.


Unsere Mitfahrerin ist damit allerdings plattenfrei geblieben während wir uns in Santa Domingo 2 Platten trotz DH Reifen gefahren haben (Dornendurchstich). Und gerade vorher hatten wir ihr noch gesagt, dass man mit DH Reifen besser gerüstet ist .


----------



## schotti65 (14. Januar 2011)

Du kannst eben einfach nicht fahren


----------



## pedale3 (14. Januar 2011)

fasse mal kurz zusammen.
Für die Reifen gibts das volle Programm, Kratzen, Stechen, Beissen. Und wenn "Santa Domingo" nen guten Tag hat schützt auch das beste Gummi nicht.


----------



## berkel (14. Januar 2011)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Du kannst eben einfach nicht fahren


Da ist was dran, das liegt aber hauptsächlich an meinem Rad. Ich werde mich daher in Zukunft auf Karrenwege beschränken.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Januar 2011)

Na Hauptsache ist ja, dass du dir dieses Mal nicht wehgetan hast. 
Und du machst dann also Ende April einen Fahrtechnikkurs bei KäptnFR am Gardasee? 

Die Canyonfahrer dürfen mit Stefan Herrmann ja erst in der Woche danach ...


----------



## berkel (14. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na Hauptsache ist ja, dass du dir dieses Mal nicht wehgetan hast.
> Und du machst dann also Ende April einen Fahrtechnikkurs bei KäptnFR am Gardasee?


Meine Sturzstelle habe ich auch (auf-) gesucht und erst beim 2x mal eine Passage als den Unfallort identifiziert. Der 1m hohe Absatz den ich noch vor meinem geistigen Auge habe ist allerdings auf wundersame Weise verschwunden (der wurde nach meinem Unfall wahrscheinlich abgetragen) . 

Ich hatte ja glücklicherweise eine Leih-Totem im Bike. Mit der DC wäre das auf dem ein oder anderen Trail glaube ich übel geworden. Aber ich habe dafür ideales Trainingsgelände ein paar hundert (Höhen-) Meter vor der Haustür ...


@all: Sorry für die Privatunterhaltung. Kann man hier irgendwo auf Konferenzschaltung wechseln?


----------



## timtim (14. Januar 2011)

monsignore 3-5-12 .....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin vor etwa 2 Jahren schon mal auf La Palma zum biken gewesen, & beabsichtige dieses Jahr nochmal hin zu fahren.

Hat jemand GPS- Daten von dort?

Habe zwar noch kein GPS- Gerät, könnte mir aber ein Garmin im Shop ausleihen.
Wäre mein GPS- Einstieg quasi.

Vorab besten Dank!!!


----------



## kamikater (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo, in den einschlägigen Portalen gibt esTouren ohne Ende. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir GPS-Tracks aus dem Schmalfuss-Führer geben. Sind recht nette Touren dabei. Bei Interesse gib mir bitte deine Email. Gerne per PM!


----------



## Heiko.Philipp (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir sind in KW12 auch auf Malle zum Biken.
Hat jmd. konkrete Übernachtungsempfehlungen?
Wir sind 6 Personen die alle ihr Fahrrad mitnehmen. Uns wäre eine Ferienwohnung oder ein gutes Hotel (geeignet für Fahrräder) in zentraler Lage (Soller) oder im Norden am liebsten.

Kann jemand eine Unterkunft empfehlen?

Danke und Grüße
Heiko


----------



## kamikater (17. Januar 2011)

Heiko.Philipp schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> wir sind in KW12 auch auf Malle zum Biken.
> Hat jmd. konkrete Übernachtungsempfehlungen?
> Wir sind 6 Personen die alle ihr Fahrrad mitnehmen. Uns wäre eine Ferienwohnung oder ein gutes Hotel (geeignet für Fahrräder) in zentraler Lage (Soller) oder im Norden am liebsten.
> ...



Hier geht's um La Palma


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2011)

Hey Jungs,

danke für eure Angebote mit den GPS- Touren.

Ich habe in erster Linie hier nachgefragt, weil ich eine Einschätzung von dem haben möchte, der sie auch gefahren hat.


----------



## rayc (17. Januar 2011)

wenn du lieb bist und was nettes über LV sagst, gibt fatz dir bestimmt einen Tip wo du seine Tracks und Beschreibung seiner Touren auf La Palma findest. 

Bevor du fragst, Tracks von geführten Touren gebe ich nicht weiter, ausser nach Rückspracke der entsprechenden Station. 
Einges hab ich auf geführten Touren kennen gelernt, aber auch einiges selbst erarbeitet. Auseinander halten kann ich das definitiv nicht mehr. 
Aber das meiste ist eh bekannt und in den unzähligen La Palma Threads zu finden, da sind wirklich sehr Infos zu finden, es lohnt sich!
Die Arbeit kann dir keiner abnehmen, insbesondere da keiner von uns deine Vorlieben kennt.
Wenn du konkrete Fragen zu bestimmten Abfahrten hast, dann nur zu, Einschätzungen wirst du auf jeden Fall bekommen.

Ray


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2011)

Danke für das Angebot.

Ich habe bereits auch mehrer Touren mit BikenFun gefahren.
Dieses Mal wollte ich mich gerne mal mit GPS auseinander setzen.
Aber nicht nur.

Ich suche eigentlich 2 Arten von Touren.

1. Tagestouren S1- S2, zusammen mit meiner Freundin.
2. Abfahrten S2- S4, für mich

Bei Bedarf können wir gerne Rücksprache mit Siegmund, Claudia oder Daniel halten.
Stehe sowieso mit denen in Kontakt wegen einer Unterkunft.

Welche Tour würdest du empfehlen?
(Mich interessiert besonders der Süden, dort konnten wir wegen des Wetters damlas nicht fahren. Also die Abfahrt über die Lavafelder)


----------



## freindei rcc02 (21. Januar 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich den glaub ich alles über La Palma gelesen, was man so auf MTB-news und sonst wo so findet. Am hilfreichsten, was das "geduldete Wegenetz" so betrifft war der Hinweis von Siegmund. Vielen Dank dafür. Ich hab versuch das ganze mal auf der Senderos-Karte zusammenzufassen. Einziges Fragezeichen meiner Meinung nach ist nun noch der LP14. 





(Überarbeitete Karte von http://www.senderosdelapalma.com/de/descargas/mapas.php)
Bitte korigiert mich wenn ich irgendetwas falsch verstanden habe.

Ich werde mit meiner Frau vom 22.02 bis 8.03.2011 zum ersten mal auf der Insel sein (Flitterwochen, Juhu). Wir haben unsere Bikes mit dabei (Cube Sting WLS, Ghost AMR+ lector). Wer ist auch zu dem Zeitpunkt auf der Insel?


----------



## gnafert (21. Januar 2011)

was soll das? kannst du bild bitte kleiner machen. herrgott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2011)

ist den wer vom 13.- 22. April unten?


----------



## freindei rcc02 (21. Januar 2011)

Sorry, mir ist beim speichern erst noch das große Original in den Server-Ordner gerutscht.
Es geht hier aber nicht darum eine Karte von La Palma online zu stellen, sondern ich würde gerne die "NO-GO Zonen" einmal eindeutig geklärt wissen. Für alle denen es nicht auffällt: Ich habe versucht den von Siegmund erläuterten Bereich + Naturschutzgebiete Pinar de Garafía (integral) = NO-GO rot zu markieren.


----------



## freindei rcc02 (21. Januar 2011)

Nur nocheinmal zur Info: die roten Schraffierungen habe ich hineingezeichnet. Sie sollen nur das bisher geschriebene veranschaulichen. Meine Frage jetzt noch: Ist der gesamte LP14 von El Pilar Richtung Norden "gesperrt", oder nur bis zur Straßenkreuzung, so wie bisher eingezeichnet? Wie Siehts mit dem SL EP101, bzw. SL EP103 aus?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst, dann suche bei google die beiden pdf Dokumente zu den beiden Nationalparks, da steht genau drin, welche Wege die Begrenzung sind. Aber so ungefähr stimmt das schon - ist ja in jeder Wanderkarte eingezeichnet. Dass man geschützte Areale auch nicht abseits der Wege begehen/befahren darf, sollte ja wohl klar sein (also irgendwo die Vulkankegel runtersurfen, wie man es in Videos manchmal sieht). 

Ich hab geschrieben "bis" zum Aschefeld und nicht "durch". Damit ist deine Frage zu SLEP 101 und 103 (Forstweg!) doch wohl klar? Diese Karte ist so ungenau und die Hälfte der Wege fehlt...


----------



## freindei rcc02 (21. Januar 2011)

Ok, alles klar. Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2011)

welche Wanderkarte könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2011)

danke


----------



## fatz (22. Januar 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> wenn du lieb bist und was nettes über LV sagst,


ersteres waer ok. letzteres braucht's ned, auch wenn ich mir jetzt doch eins bestellt hab 



> gibt fatz dir bestimmt einen Tip wo du seine Tracks und Beschreibung seiner Touren auf La Palma findest.



ich pack den link jetzt doch mal in meine sig 

guckst du da: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300022
post nr 57ff


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2011)

danke!


----------



## martin82 (18. Februar 2011)

ist noch jemand vom 16-26. März dort ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2011)

Bin erst Mitte April unten, schade


----------



## Mtb_Chris (18. Februar 2011)

Bin vom 8. - 17. März da...


----------



## martin82 (22. Februar 2011)

knapp vorbei ... schade,
schreibs jetzt nochmal auf die neue Seite, sind zu dritt vom 16 - 26ten März dort ....


----------



## kroun (23. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot.
> ...
> Ich suche eigentlich 2 Arten von Touren.
> 
> ...



S2 bis S4 ist schon heftig... die liefern dir ev. die jungs von atlantic cycling (google mal) hier ein paar fotos von vor 2 wochen


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2011)

schick!
Eine Streckenabschnitte kommen mir bekannt vor.


----------



## schotti65 (12. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein kleiner Blick übern Tellerrand von heute - die Transvulcania.

Man *läuft die komplette Kante* entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn, d.h. ab Leuchtturm Fuencaliente über El Pilar, Roque, Tazarcorte bis wieder rauf nach Los LLanos. 
*Gesamt ca. 83km mit 4000hm*. Der Sieger benötigte knapp unter 7h, was einem Schnitt von 5:01 Min./km oder  12km/h entspricht.
Erschwerend kommt aktuell noch die sogenannte Calima-Wetterlage hinzu, d.h. es ist nochmal viel heißer.
An der Langdistanz versuchen sich trotzdem ca. 1000 Teilnehmer, an der Halbdistanz nochmal ca. 500.

Die folgende Trailstelle ist vermutlich fast jeder LP-Besucher schon mal gefahren; Kante (GR 131) ein paar Minuten oberhalb vom Mirador el Time (eine etwas knifflige Linkskurve, direkt danach folgt eine Rechtskurve unter einer großen Palma).

Der spätere Sieger, Dakota Jones.



Dakota Jones brauchte übrigens für die Strecke Roque > Tazarcorte ca. 1:22h; zum Vergleich - der gemeine Freerider braucht in der Gruppe üblicherweise mindestens doppelt so lange...


Der spätere Drittplazierte, Kilian Jornet Burgada.




Zielbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (7. April 2013)

Ich erwecke den Thread mal wieder 

Bin die erste Maiwoche '13 zum Wandern auf der Insel und will einen Tag davon mit meinem Spezl eine geführte MTB Tour machen.

(Die Frauen sollen in der Zeit shoppen oder baden )

Wir sind auf einer privaten Finca in den Hügeln südöstlich überhalb Tijarafe.

In Frage kämen nach durchstöbern dieses Threads für Tagestrips wohl Bike'n'Fun und Bike-Station, die anderen bieten nur Mehrtages-Packages.

Ich will hier aber nicht nochmal einen Flame-War, wer denn nun besser ist starten, sondern viel lieber von Euch wissen, welche Touren denn besonders empfehlenswert sind!

Die Spreizung des Könnens zwischen meinem Freund und mir ist doch ziemlich weit - konditionell passt das schon, da ist er zäh, aber er fährt eher gerne Forstweg-Touren mit wenig technischen Anforderungen, bei mir darf es schon bis S3 auf der Singletrailskala gehen.
Es gibt ja bei den Anbietern so Führungen, wo man sich dann auf den kritischen Stellen der Tour entscheiden kann ob man den "Chickentrail" oder den technisch anspruchsvolleren Weg fährt, das wäre dann in etwa das was wir suchen würden.

Über Tipps wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar!

Manche Erfahrungswerte hier sind ja auch schon eine Weile her, vielleicht gibt's ja mittlerweile auch ganz neue Bike-Guides?

Achja: Radl haben wir natürlich nicht dabei, Protektoren kann man wie ich lesen konnte auch vor Ort mieten, Helm würden wir aus hygienischen Gründen selbst mitnehmen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2013)

Ich würde dir die Tour empfehlen, welche oben über den Berrücken in den Süden geht.
Da gibt es anschließend noch lecker Fischessen.
Das ist die einzige Tour, bei der man 2x shuttelt.
Dort sind dann 2 Guides dabei.
Zwischendrin wird dann die Gruppe mal kurz getrennt wegen der Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## wildkater (8. April 2013)

Danke für die Antwort! Welchen Anbieter bzw. Welche Tour Nr. meinst Du?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2013)

BikenFun.
Schreib der Claudia einfach eine Mail.
Ich weiß nicht wie Tour sich nennt.

Du musst natürlich auch schauen, an welchem Tag sie die Tour anbieten, geht etwas nach Anfrage.


----------



## wildkater (8. April 2013)

Ok Danke! Werde mal eMailen ð


----------



## wildkater (22. Mai 2013)

Der Thread scheint tot...

Falls es noch jemand interessiert: habe mich für Bike N Fun entschieden und bin schwer begeistert. Von La Palma, den Guides und den Vulkantrails.

Muss mal einen reinen Bike Urlaub dort planen (war ja eigtl. ein Wanderurlaub - allerdings auch nicht schlecht).

Ein kleiner Eindruck:





*ÜBRIGENS:*
Wer an diesem >klick< zauberhaften, ruhigen Ort auf La Palma wohnen möchte, sende mir eine PM - evtl. kann ich 10% Nachlass verhandeln


----------

